# 771-Signal Loss on Satellite In 1



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

771 above started yesterday, did 3 resets, finally 771 went away, everything seemed to work fine. Then today, 771 again, reset several times, even unplugged power, still showing 771, did the DirecTV troubleshooting from there website still hung up on 771.

Weather good, nothing blocking dish, all connectors checked and tight.
I have the following equipment HR 34-700, Genie Mini, and HR 22-100, with SMW, all units are down
was able to check signal readings on HR 34-700 on all transponders and are as follows:

101 low 60's to mid 70's
99 (ca) all zeros
99 (CB) all zeros
99 (s) all zeros
103 (s) all zeros
103 (CB) all zeros

Just wanted to get some insight, before I call DTV and they have me do the Troubleshooting routine, think I'll just tell them everything is down as no matter how many times I reset, it always comes back showing
771-Signal Loss on Satellite In 1... :dozey:


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Those signals are terrible, you can tell from the 101 signals that the dish is significantly out of alignment. For a correctly aligned dish, the 101 signals (except for the few transponders that are spotbeams and so can be low or zero) should be in the high 90s or even 100. Until the dish is aligned correctly on 101, you won't get signals on the 99/103 satellites.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agree, your problem is dish out of alignment. Resetting will not fix it.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

Strangely enough Saturday night at 6PM MST right when the DNC debate was airing, I got 771 on satellite input 1
which is strange because I am SWM-16 and that was on the HR44 , I changed channels and got them
mostly on CNN/ESPN stuff. then a minute later, it all went away and did not happen rest of Saturday night
or at all on Sunday. Almost like whatever transponder those channels was on was turned off temporarily.
Maybe they switched to a backup transponder ??


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> Strangely enough Saturday night at 6PM MST right when the DNC debate was airing, I got 771 on satellite input 1
> which is strange because I am SWM-16 and that was on the HR44 , I changed channels and got them
> mostly on CNN/ESPN stuff. then a minute later, it all went away and did not happen rest of Saturday night
> or at all on Sunday. Almost like whatever transponder those channels was on was turned off temporarily.
> Maybe they switched to a backup transponder ??


See http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220270-99-failure/


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks texasbrit, so it's a DTV problem, mine came back after the 5th or 6th reset, but only the local channels, if I tried Showtime I would get the 771. Checked this morning everything appeared good, my 101 was mid to high 90's and the 99's and 103's are good.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems doubtful yours was the same problem as reported on the other thread, since I believe that only affected the 99 satellites. I would expect your issue will reappear.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It sounds to me like your LNB has developed an intermittent issue and needs replacement. (I am assuming you have a SWM LNB and not a legacy LNB with SWM8 module) That is about the only thing that could cause the issue as described . Unfortunately DirecTV will not replace the LNB until it fails completely.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why do you say Directv won't replace your LNB until it fails completely? If he calls Directv and tells them he is losing all his channels on a regular basis they will send someone out to troubleshoot. If everything is working at that time he can still describe the symptoms, tell the installer that he was told it was probably the LNB, and the guy will replace the LNB along with other basic troubleshooting like checking/replacing the coax connector at the dish and so forth. From what I've heard of people's experiences with Directv installers they will replace the LNB at the drop of a hat, even when the problem obviously lies elsewhere!


----------

